# Grits



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 18, 2005)

Okay, I just came back from a visit to North Carolina. Now I know most of you will have trouble beliving this, but this Yankee boy just had his first taste of grits! Stop laughing Finny! Now I have a question for all you guys who might eat this on a regular basis. Now don't get pissed at me, but what do you do to add flavor to this stuff? I had it with bacon, eggs and cheese. IMHO, it ruined the taste of the bacon, eggs and cheese. Do you guys do something to give this stuff some flavor? Or is it an aquired taste? Don't be blasting me because I'm a Yankee or such, just an honest answer please!


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2005)

:lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao: 

  

Sorry..Just had to..... :!:


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2005)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> butter
> butter
> butter
> butter
> more butter


Yepper!  And that's coming from a Yankee!!  #-o 

 :!:

If you like it spicey, you can always add a little T (a drop or 2) or what ever tickles your fancy.  Seriously, grits is some goooood eatin' ! !


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 18, 2005)

Butter and salt!  It is kinda aquired but if you can't see the wonderment in it initally, you probably won't like it really well!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 18, 2005)

The problem with you guys is that you dont understand grits.  My mother, (anyone say anything about my mother and I will delet you)", says that in KY you eat grits as a breakfast food.  Add some brown suger and butter and you have some awsome wake up food.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2005)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> The problem with you guys is that you dont understand grits.  My mother, (anyone say anything about my mother and I will delet you)", says that in KY you eat grits as a breakfast food.  Add some brown suger and butter and you have some awsome wake up food.


Well, there's your problem, Bill . . . *KENTUCKY!! *:grin:  :grin:  What does "delet" mean??


----------



## BigGQ (Sep 18, 2005)

If your making your own...use chicken broth, instead of water, and add cheese.  

If you want to try something differnt to add flavor, add some shrimp or salmon. It might not sound good...but it is really a good combination.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Sep 18, 2005)

I just can't understand you Yankee sorts.  Anyone from the land of corn and swine who don't like grits just ain't right. [-X 

Especially folks like Bryan, who come from areas where corn mush and swine are combined inta scrapple.     Must admit tho, even some of the folks from that region admit "scrapple's ok if'n ya put 'nough maple syrup onit". 

What mosta y'all yankees don't understand is that the grits we liken the most is  our Girls Raised In The South who can make you like all the kinds of grits.  

Since we've settled grits let's talk 'bout y'alls opinion of okra when I get back from Bryan's country later this week. :joy: 

 [-o<  for me.  I hate flyn'


Gotta go get drunk so i can face the prospect of a plane flight for a week of bidnez fun- where's that barfin' emoticon when you need it!


----------



## Finney (Sep 19, 2005)

Well first off... If you can get "Stoned Ground Grits", do it.  Don't buy instant grits unless you already like REAL grits.  And as you all learned in "My Couson Vinny", REAL grits take at least 20 min to cook.  Grits should be seasoned WHILE COOKING with butter and salt (pepper too as-far-as I'm concerned).  I love mine with "Redeye Gravy" on them, but don't get to have them that way often.  Cheese grits are another popular way to eat them.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 19, 2005)

The brown sugar sounds like an option, Finney, what do you think about that?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 19, 2005)

"As everyone in the grit-eating world knows, it takes 20 minutes
for water to soak into a  grit.  Do you want us to believe the laws of physics cease to exist on your stove?  Were these magic grits?  
Did you buy them from the same guy in Jack and the Beanstalk?"
 :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin: 

Great movie.


----------



## Finney (Sep 19, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> The brown sugar sounds like an option, Finney, what do you think about that?



:slap: 


 8-[  jmo


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 19, 2005)

I don't like sweet grits at all.  My favorite breakfast a plateful of grits, butter, salt and pepper, with 2 or 3 eggs over easy top.  Bacon around the
edges.  Open the eggs and let the yolks run out on the grits.  Cover with
Tabasco, and eat.  Have 2 or 3 pieces of buttered toast near by for sopping up the grits.  Cured many a hangover.


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh, stop...please stop...that'll get your day and system off to a rousing start.

Can't get grits up here, have to do the same thing (maybe a little salsa) with hash browns or fried potatoes.  ummm, ummm.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 19, 2005)

Breakfast is my favorite meal, maybe cause I'm at work at 5:30 am 
6 days a week, and never get it.  You guys ever had the breakfast
casserolle make with grits?  We make it every Christmas.  Filling and 
goooooood.


----------



## Finney (Sep 19, 2005)

I really like the grits down here in "Chucktown".  Some places even grind there own.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 19, 2005)

You can find the stoneground in most specialty stores here.


----------



## Finney (Sep 19, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> You can find the stoneground in most specialty stores here.


If you can get them.... it's the only way to go.

The restaurants here that grind their own... they end up a little courser than even the "store bought" stone ground.  And they cook them until they are good and creamy.  Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2005)

Stop It!!  Ya'll are making me hongry!!    Damn, I miss good southern grits!!


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 19, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Stop It!!  Ya'll are making me hongry!!    Damn, I miss good southern grits!!



What no Waffle House in Grand Island? :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## DaleP (Sep 19, 2005)

Grits are an aquired taste and when I was a kid my Dad aquired me to eat them and I Hated grits. Now I love them. Some add honey, maple syrup, or brown sugar to gradually learn to love it with just salt, pepper and butter. Instant grits will make you hate grits instantly. bletch. 
Now have any of you ever tried or even heard of "mush"?


----------



## DaleP (Sep 19, 2005)

Raine, I just noticed your post about livermush and that is new to me. The mush I am talking about is fried grits. Good for the heart.


----------



## YardBurner (Sep 19, 2005)

Mmmmmm.....

Roasted garlic cheese grits.
Topped with trinity(diced bell pep., onion and celery),
diced andouille and shrimp all sautee'd in clarified butter.  

Good stuff. 

If that won't teach ya to like grits,
I feel sorry for you.


----------



## Larry D. (Sep 19, 2005)

Raine,
Livermush was practically a staple food when I was growing up in McDowell County.  Last weekend my parents came to visit us, and brought a big chunk of the local product, Hunter's Liver Mush; the head of the company went to the same dinky little high school I attended.  They don't sell theirs quite this far east, though I do see a couple of brands in the local stores around Winston-Salem.

As for grits, ever had yesterday's grits sliced and fried?


----------



## Woodman1 (Sep 19, 2005)

YardBurner said:
			
		

> Mmmmmm.....
> 
> Roasted garlic cheese grits.
> Topped with trinity(diced bell pep., onion and celery),
> ...



YB, take those garlic cheese grits, put em in a pan and smoke em for 2 hours! YOWZA! 

Nick, You are Italian aren't you? Ever eat Polenta? Same thing but it is from yellow corn while grits are from white! Eat em with Ham Drippings (red eye gravy) on them.


----------



## Finney (Sep 19, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> YardBurner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better throw some black coffee in there with those (country) ham drippings, or it ain't Red Eye.


----------



## Woodman1 (Sep 19, 2005)

I stand corrected! Do you have to add "red eyes" too?


----------



## Finney (Sep 19, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> I stand corrected! Do you have to add "red eyes" too?


You just have them from drinking the night before.


----------



## YardBurner (Sep 19, 2005)

Stop it your killin' me!

Who’s got a great recipe for fritters?!?

I've been testing recipes for several years trying to duplicate my grandmothers.  I even weighed each ingredient as she scooped it into the bowl.  No friggin’ luck!

She was from Tooms County, GA near Lyons.

I’ll try any old fritter recipe to see if we can come close.

Let’s dig out Gramma’s recipes.

While you’re in there poke around a bit and see if you come across any jewels!

-YardBurner


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 19, 2005)

Okay folks, IF I were to buy me some grits, is there a certain brand name I should look for?


----------



## Finney (Sep 19, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Okay folks, IF I were to buy me some grits, is there a certain brand name I should look for?


Once again... If you can find stone ground, do.
Here's a place online. http://www.grits.com/fallmill.htm


----------



## Finney (Sep 19, 2005)

Here's another. http://southernfood.about.com/gi/dy.../cgi-bin/screenbld.asp?Request=HoppinJohnHome


----------



## Finney (Sep 19, 2005)

Here's another. http://southernfood.about.com/gi/dy...rnfood&zu=http://www.bobsredmill.com/catalog/


----------



## Finney (Sep 20, 2005)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geez... Look at the next one already.  #-o


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 20, 2005)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I guess is you don't aquire a taste after 10 lbs, you never will!


----------



## YardBurner (Sep 20, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Nick, You are Italian aren't you? Ever eat Polenta? Same thing but it is from yellow corn while grits are from white!


Actually grits are made with ground hominy.  Polenta is made
with cornmeal, and yes you can have white polenta.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 20, 2005)

DO NOT bring up red eye gravy, or I may get fired for leaving work early.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 20, 2005)

Raine said:
			
		

> The quick grits aren't really quick, need to cook about 20 minutes or longer. However, they are quick compared to cooking stoned ground grits..
> 
> Buter, salt & pepper.
> 
> also mix in your over-easy egg or some livermush!



Raine, 
     Is livermush the same thing as liver pudding?  I used to eat liver pudding for years when I lived in NC and haven't had or seen it since.  I love the stuff.  The stuff I'm referring to is very similar to scrapple minus the corn meal, but it was in a casing like a sausage.  Is this the same stuff you're talking about?  If so, do you know of any place that ships it?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 20, 2005)

I think you can buy it in the stores here in Myrtle.  If you want, you can pick up a load this weekend.


----------



## DaleP (Sep 20, 2005)

FYI I have a bowl of grits right next to me as I type. This thread made me crave them.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 20, 2005)

Rutebagas!  Man I ain't had them since I was a kid!  Had it for about 2 weeks.

ok, my mom used to fix em...miss em now.


----------



## YardBurner (Sep 20, 2005)

Rutebegas don't *stay *quiet!

Whew.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 20, 2005)

YardBurner said:
			
		

> Rutebegas don't *stay *quiet!
> 
> Whew.




Maybe that's why momma made daddy sleep on the couch.


----------



## Woodman1 (Sep 20, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> YardBurner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll bet that started right after _you_ were born? :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 20, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Imagine what the world would be like if it started before he was born!  #-o


----------



## Finney (Sep 20, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Imagine what the world would be like if it started before he was born!  #-o[/quote:2waz7an4] :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 28, 2005)

BarBQMedic said:
			
		

> Paula Deen on the Food Network fixed a Shrimp and Grits that looked pretty tasty....... :grin:  :grin:  :grin:



I'll post that recipe in the Recipe Section for you.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 29, 2005)

Finney also has a killer shrimp and grits recipe...I think he already posted it.


----------



## Finney (Sep 29, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Finney also has a killer shrimp and grits recipe...I think he already posted it.


Yes I did.  Here's the link: Finney's Shrimp and Grits :!:


----------



## Finney (Sep 29, 2005)

Raine said:
			
		

> Looks good, but I would probably leave out the asparagus.
> 
> Was that a purchased chili-garlic or did you make it?



Unless you HATE asparagus.... Don't leave it out.  It is Goooooooood. :!: 

I bought the chili-garlic paste.  :badgrin:


----------



## Finney (Sep 29, 2005)

Raine said:
			
		

> Don't like it, that's why I would leave it out.



I said HATE. :-X   
This might make you like it. :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 29, 2005)

Okay, I made grits myself today for breakfast. ( Stop laughing Chris!!!!) Mixed in some brown sugar and butter during the last 5 minutes. I've gotta say, they weren't 1/2 bad! They tasted much better than what I got in the resturant 2 weeks ago. I'll have to try one of these shrimp and grits recipes next.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 29, 2005)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> The problem with you guys is that you dont understand grits.  My mother, (anyone say anything about my mother and I will delet you)", says that in KY you eat grits as a breakfast food.  Add some brown suger and butter and you have some awsome wake up food.



Momma would be proud!


----------



## The Missing Link (Sep 30, 2005)

I like my grits just like oat meal.


----------



## YardBurner (Sep 30, 2005)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> I like my grits just like oat meal.



Brown and lumpy!?!? :grin:


----------



## The Missing Link (Sep 30, 2005)

how you know yardburner?


----------



## DaleP (Oct 1, 2005)

Scrapple. I was never very good at that game.


----------

